# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie-wie weet er meer over?

## Moniek

Ik overweeg om mijn te dikke buik te behandelen, heeft iemand daar ervaringen mee?

----------


## Janet

Nou,nog geen ervaringen, maar ik heb voor mijn moeder informatie opgevraagd bij een paar priveklinieken, maar het is een ingrijpende behandeling waar je niet zomaar aan moet beginnen! Hier kun je wat informatie lezen:
http://www.kliniekeninfo.nl/artikelen/arti...el.php?textid=5
of http://www.nvpc.nl/nvpc/lipo.htm.
Suc6!

----------

:Big Grin: 
Ik heb mijn bovenbenen via liposuctie laten behandelen. Ik kan niet anders zeggen dat de behandeling op zich mij 100% meeviel. Persoonlijk heb ik er nauwelijks iets van gevoeld. Over het resultaat ben ik ook uitermate tevreden. Ik zou het dus zo weer laten doen.

----------


## danielle

Hallo,
ik heb een half jaartje geleden ook een liposuctie laten doen aan mijn buik, het resultaat is gewoonweg schitterend!
Ik heb het onder plaatselijke verdoving laten doen in de kliniek, om 9u binnengekomen en om 12u was ik alweer thuis.
Ik heb er zeker geen spijt van, en voor de prijs moet je het ook niet laten.
Veel succes ermee, Danielle

----------

pas toch maar op met liposuctie. er zijn al drie doden hier mee gevallen ! ik heb al twee maal lipo laten uitvoeren in tien jaar op men buik en het zit er na een jaar al terug aan dus veel pijn geleden en veel geld kwijt en risico's genomen voor niks :-/

----------


## Guest

ik heb 3 jaar geleden liposuctie laten doen buik, flanken en rug. anderhalve liter is er weggezogen onder volledige narcose. Nadien een hele week veel pijn gehad, allemaal wondgaatjes waar vocht uit kwam (dit is normaal). Doordat buik en rug waren behandeld kon ik bijna niet opstaan, omdraaien en uit bed komen alleen. Na 2 weken ging het beter. Ik heb er echter geen spijt van. Vond het wel erg ingrijpend. Je moest circa 3 maanden een strakke elastische broek aan om alles goed aan te drukken om te genezen. Ik ben behandeld in de Jan van Gooyenkliniek in Amsterdam door een erkende plastische chirurg. kosten toen 6.500 gulden. Nu is echter mijn maag dikker geworden. (Je moet zorgen dat je niet meer aankomt daarna anders kom je op andere plekken aan). Ik ga nu dus proberen weer wat af te vallen. Om gelijk weer een liposuctie te doen, nee dat gaat me nu te ver. Ik moet eigenlijk sporten. Dat werd me toen ook al aangeraden door de arts. De pijn viel mij dus wel tegen na de operatie maar toch zou ik het weer doen&#33;&#33; GROETEN,  :Big Grin:

----------


## sr

Ik weet dat liposuctie aantrekkelijk klinkt. Maar in principe ben je bezig een probleem op te lossen. Maar ik denk dat je iets verder moet kijken en kijken hoe het probleem ontstaan is. Men kan heel goed vet weghalen, maar als jouw voeding- en bewegingspatroon niet klopt zal je inderdaad 12 maanden later weer een hoop vet erbij hebben. En je kan toch moeilijk elk jaar liposuctie ondergaan. Het zou in sommige gevallen een goede steun in de rug kunnen zijn, maar dan zou je ook je voeding onder de loep moeten nemen en naderhand voldoende bewegen om te voorkomen dat het zo weer terug is. Denk wel dat het de weg is van de minste weerstand.

----------


## lian

> _Originally posted by ,01-03-2003_@ 09:50:49
> *
> Ik heb mijn bovenbenen via liposuctie laten behandelen. Ik kan niet anders zeggen dat de behandeling op zich mij 100% meeviel. Persoonlijk heb ik er nauwelijks iets van gevoeld. Over het resultaat ben ik ook uitermate tevreden. Ik zou het dus zo weer laten doen.*


ik loop al 9 jaar met het idee van een liposuctie rond. ik ben op zoek naar mensen die zon operatie al hebben gedaan. en benieuwd naar hun ervaringen. ik vind het moeilijk om de juiste kliniek/ziekenhuis te vinden. en de prijzen zijn zo uiteenlopend. wie kan mij verder helpen met meer info.

----------


## masja

Hallo.
Ik heb de knoop doorgehakt, ik wil graag een afspraak maken voor een consult voor liposuctie. Of Liposculptuur heet het tegenwoordig.
Mijn keus gaat uit naar de Wellness kliniek in Genk (Belgie).
Heeft iemand ervaringen met de Wellness kliniek? Of weet je misschien iemand die daar een behandeling heeft ondergaan?
Zo ja, waren de resultaten bevredigend? Goede chirurgen? Is de behandeling goed gegaan?
Ik zou hier erg graag meer over horen.
Masja.

----------


## madelon

He there,

Ik ben 3 jaar geleden 20 kg af gevallen maar mijn buikje bleef. Na veel slapenlozen nachten, heb ik besloten een liposculptuur aan mijn in de weg zittende buikje te laten doen. Ik heb er geen moment spijt van gehad. Heerlijk buikje eindelijk weg. Ik kan het iedereen aanraden. Ik ben in Breda behandeld bij Silhouet. Echt toppie en niet duur.

----------


## madelon

kijk maar eens op www.silhouet.info

----------


## san1974

Sr....Dan weet jij niet wat een liposuctie is,sorry hoor....maar het vet wat weggezogen word komt nooit terug maar ook nooit meer....
Moniek ik heb zelf 3 liposculptures ondergaan van zowel benen,heupen knieen en billen in okt ,nov 2005 en april 06 en ben ze zeer dankbaar en tevreden,heb een nw leven!Ik ben trouwens geholpen in kliniek Ce in rdam en ben daar tevreden over,kijk eens op mn weblog http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
en suc6 ermee gr sandra

----------


## Pientje

> Sr....Dan weet jij niet wat een liposuctie is,sorry hoor....maar het vet wat weggezogen word komt nooit terug maar ook nooit meer....
> Moniek ik heb zelf 3 liposculptures ondergaan van zowel benen,heupen knieen en billen in okt ,nov 2005 en april 06 en ben ze zeer dankbaar en tevreden,heb een nw leven!Ik ben trouwens geholpen in kliniek Ce in rdam en ben daar tevreden over,kijk eens op mn weblog http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
> en suc6 ermee gr sandra


Voor zover ik weet worden vetcellen opgebouwd in je jeugd, daarna niet meer. EReenmaal weggehaald, komen ze niet meer terug.
Dat neemt niet weg dat je op andere plekken gewoon nog te dik kan worden.
Een goede kliniek zal eerst kijken of je zo kan afvallen en alleen vet weghalen wat je met trainen of dieet niet weg krijgt.

----------


## san1974

Ik had lipoedeem in mn benen,en zat al 5 jaar in de wao en kon niet meer fietsen ...had verlamming in mn benen,oplossing was liposuctie en ben herboren en werk weer ,doe alles.....Ben 20 kilo afgevallen en ben happy..
ik had geen keus,of lipo of rolstoel.

----------


## MrS

> Ik overweeg om mijn te dikke buik te behandelen, heeft iemand daar ervaringen mee?


Heb je al overwogen om een dieet te volgen?
Ik vind een ingreep nl wel een laatste optie.

----------


## madelon

Ik heb liposculpuur ondergaan aan mijn buik bij Silhouet in Breda. Ik was veel afgevallen al twee jaar maar mijn buikje zat er nog. Ik ben er zeer tevreden mee kosten 1000,- en het is het dubbel en dwars waard geweest.

----------


## hey peepz

ik ben een jongeman.. ik heb overgewicht en (hangborsten) ik wil dit via liposuctie weglaten halen.. mijn hangborsten.. is toch wel mogelijk? het is aleen vet

----------


## madelon

Kun je het beste met VASER laten behandelen dan sluit daarna je huid weer mooi aan. De behandeling heet LipoSelection, ze doen dit in Breda bij Silhouet.

----------


## san1974

Hey peeps,In kliniek Ce In Rdam worden ook mannen geholpen....buikje en borsten enz..kijk eens op mijn weblog of hun site!www.centre-esthetique.nl en http://liposculptuur.punt.nl en succes ermee....Ik heb er zelf 3 ondergaan en na mij waren ook mannen die geholpen werden.gr sandra

----------


## baddie

Heb 3 maanden geleden lipo laten doen aan buik en maag. Draag echter nog steeds mijn body omdat ik geen kleding op mijn huid kan velen. Advies is een lymfedrainage omdat ik teveel vocht vasthoud en het lymfestelsel de zenuwen prikkelen. Resultaat is er wel, maar alles blijft heel gevoelig. Kan nog maanden duren!!! Hoor hier van niemand iets over. Zou ik echt de enige zijn??? Begin er flink van te balen.

----------


## san1974

Hoi Baddie,Ik ken het,jouw berichtje..Ik heb in Nov 2005 mijn knieen laten doen en binnenkant vd benen en nog heel gevoelig,kan niet op mn knieen of gehurkt zitten..Men zei,dat het nog wel een half jaar kon duren..Ik heb in Okt 2005 mijn rijbroek laten doen maar voel daar niks meer.Kan door zenuwtjes komen enz,ik heb zelf met uitgaan in t weekend mn lipo-pak ook nog aan of als ik moet werken.het heeft z`n tijd nodig..en bij jouw is t 3 mnd geleden dus....toen had ik nog veel pijn hoor!Ik zou zeggen,,geduld en succes ermee gr sandra

----------


## Man

> Hey peeps,In kliniek Ce In Rdam worden ook mannen geholpen....buikje en borsten enz..kijk eens op mijn weblog of hun site!www.centre-esthetique.nl en http://liposculptuur.punt.nl en succes ermee....Ik heb er zelf 3 ondergaan en na mij waren ook mannen die geholpen werden.gr sandra


Hoi,

Dus mannen worden daar ook geholpen?
zag je ook aan die mannen dat ze beetje dik waren? of gewoon normaal postuur.. gewoon een vraagje.. want ik wil ook liposuctie laten doen..

----------


## san1974

Ja zeker werden er mannen geholpen,en toen dacht ik,waarom word zo`n sportieve uitziende man geholpen?maar die wou de taille en buik weg laten zuigen,en de andere man had een hele dikke buik.
Maar het maakt niet uit ,of je nu slank of vol bent,als je ongelukkig bent in je vel dan laat je je gewoon helpen met een lipo,dat is mijn mening.
En iedereen word daar met respect geholpen en begripvol,man of vrouw maakt niet uit!!
Op mn weblog kun je het telefoonnnummer vinden en de website ,daar kun je zien hoeveel 1 locatie kost,als je bijv alleen de maag wilt laten doen ?succes ermee en als je vragen hebt,email me gerust.
gr sandra

----------


## Gast1

> Kun je het beste met VASER laten behandelen dan sluit daarna je huid weer mooi aan. De behandeling heet LipoSelection, ze doen dit in Breda bij Silhouet.


Is dat duurder dan de normale liposuctie ofniet. 
en doen ze LipoSeletion aleen in Breda of ook andere plaatsen
mensen met overgewicht kunnen dus wel in aanmerking komen?

----------


## angel_star

Ik heb nu 4 dagen geleden me onder en boven buik laten doen en me flanken bij slhouet in breda
ik ben nog opgezet door het vocht maar de pijn is mij verschrikkelijk meegevallen 
ik ben benieuwd hoe me resultaat word maar dat laat ik tegen de tijd dat het zichtbaar is nog weten!
voor de pijn hoef je het in iedergeval niet te laten 
de doktoren zijn daar erg vriendelijk 
en het is gedaan met de nieuwste techniek namelijk VASER
prijzen zijn hier ook veel goedkoper dan bij andere klinieken site is www.silhouet.info

----------

